# Does anyone have a link to the BBC live stream for the xc??



## Bernster (1 August 2012)

BBC coverage has generally been pretty good I think but I find the bbc sport site impossible to search through. I'm after the live stream for xc day which I know is around but not easily locatable from the web page. The only way I've found this kind of stuff is links that people have posted on here or other sites. So annoying !


----------



## d_morrow (1 August 2012)

Some of it on the IPlayer here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mobile/iplayer/episode/b01lk3sg
That's all I've been able to find so far.


----------



## Shooting Star (1 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx


----------



## Bernster (1 August 2012)

Cheers peeps. I may not be able to finish this tonight


----------

